# GTR Insurance?



## StuyMac (Jul 19, 2002)

Had a few quotes on an R32 GTR for when Ive sold my 200SX, and they seem quite reasonable, but I was just wondering if theres anyone a similar age with similar history to compair to 

Im 26 next week, driving 8 years, clean license and full NCB.

Been quoted £1200 - £1300 fc so far


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

sounds about right dude.. 

Who was that with ?


----------



## StuyMac (Jul 19, 2002)

Was just a Tesco on-line quote thingy to give me an idea, really just wanted to see how accuracte it was - may even be able to get it cheaper - wishfull thinking maybe, but you gotta try 

Cheers for the reply


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

The on-line quote is ok if you want to run a standard car with a tracker. The minute you add mods they price will quickly shoot up


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I dont know if my insurer would help, I only pay around £650/year but I am nearly twice your age (some things are better when youre older!)
The brokers are 'Insurance Factory Ltd. Tel:0870 777 6266 and the policy is with Norwich Union
Good luck, Barry


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Online*

I just tried a quote from Tesco online.... 781 for an import and 707 for a non import... pretty good seeing as they are all imports....


----------



## StuyMac (Jul 19, 2002)

Cheers for the Info guys 

Just got to sell my 200 and Then Ill be looking at getting a GTR 

Got the "ball park" figure for the insurance, and, TBH it was similar to what I expected, suppose a straight swap is out of the question


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

im 35  8 years ncb, best ive had so far is £1398.00 fully protected with a £350 excess.


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

ctsjoe said:


> im 35  8 years ncb, best ive had so far is £1398.00 fully protected with a £350 excess.


oh yeah forgot, sp30/ £60.00 last year.


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

just got it down to £1097.00 Fully comp, protected Ncb, £250 excess car, £50.00 excess wind/s. Liverpool And victoria.


----------

